# Kopete und Benachrichtigunsmeldungen

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

bin mit Kopete ja soweit zufrieden, doch seit ich kde-4.3.3 drauf habe, fällt mir auf, dass immer, wenn ein Kontakt online geht, das auch in der KDE-Benachrichtigung gezeigt wird. Auch wenn ich alles bei Kopete in den Benachrichtigungen abschalte.

```
kde-base/kopete-4.3.3  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes gadu groupwise handbook highlight history jabber latex msn nowlistening oscar pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview v4l2 yahoo (-aqua) -bonjour -debug (-facebook) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -meanwhile -otr -qq -skype -testbed -webpresence -winpopup"
```

Weiß jemand was dabei der Fehler sein könnt?

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## firefly

Diese Feature kann glaube ich nicht über ein Use-flag deaktiviert werden. Aber ich denke dass man die Benachrichtigung ob ein Kontakt Online gegangen ist in Kopete einstellen kann.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ... in Kopete einstellen kann.

 

Ja, aber auch wenn dort alles deaktiviert ist, kommen die Meldungen.  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ... in Kopete einstellen kann. 
> 
> Ja, aber auch wenn dort alles deaktiviert ist, kommen die Meldungen. 

 

hmm bei mir funktioniert es. Ich habe unter den Benachrichtigungen nur die für "Contact gone Online" den haken neben "Show a message in a popup" weg genommen.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich kopete in Version 0.99.8 (kde 4.4 beta1 aus svn übersetzt) verwende.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich kopete in Version 0.99.8 (kde 4.4 beta1 aus svn übersetzt) verwende.

 

Tja und ich die 0.80.2 aus KDE-4.3.3. Aus Zeitgründen werde ich wohl freiwillig mit dem Fehler leben müssen.  :Wink:  Ich nehme an, dass KDE-4.4 nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt?

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich kopete in Version 0.99.8 (kde 4.4 beta1 aus svn übersetzt) verwende. 
> 
> Tja und ich die 0.80.2 aus KDE-4.3.3. Aus Zeitgründen werde ich wohl freiwillig mit dem Fehler leben müssen.  Ich nehme an, dass KDE-4.4 nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt?

 

In dieser woche kam kde-4.4 beta 1 raus. Und die finale version ist für anfang nächsten jahres geplant. Genaues Datum kann ich gerade nicht finden.

Eventuell ist das problem schon in der kde-4.3.4 version von kopete behoben.

----------

